# Tilapiafilet



## Superingo (27. März 2004)

Habe in einem Werbeprospekt Tilapiafilet gesehen. Was ist das  ;+ 
Auf jeden Fall ziemlich teuer    100g zu 1,29 €


----------



## Jirko (27. März 2004)

*AW: Tilapiafilet*

hallöli ingo #h



> *Tilapia* (Oreochromis spec.) ist eigentlich der Name für eine Sammelbezeichnung für über 1000 Fischarten, die zur Familie der Buntbarsche gehören. Sie kommen in den Flüssen und Seen der tropischen und subtropischen Gebieten von Afrika, Madagaskar, Südamerika und Asien vor. Wirtschaftlich sind nur rund 30 Arten interessant. Für die erfolgreiche Zucht wurde der Tilapia erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit entdeckt. Man lernte jetzt sein ursprüngliches Maximalgewicht von 300 g auf rund 500 g zu bringen. Das sind rund 300 g leckeren, festen Fleisches mit einem leicht nussigen Geschmack. Die meisten Tilapia-Arten haben rein weißes Fleisch. Doch auch der Rote Tilapia, zu erkennen am rötlichen Schuppenkleid und rosa Filet, erfreut sich immer stärkerer Beliebtheit. Die größte Bedeutung aber hat der Nil-Tilapia. Sein kompakter, rundlicher Körper ist braungrau und hat eine lange, durchgängige Rückenflosse; gefolgt vom helleren Mosambik-Tilapia mit seinen dunklen Längsstreifen


 #h


----------



## Jirko (27. März 2004)

*AW: Tilapiafilet*

hier einer in natura #h


----------



## Superingo (27. März 2004)

*AW: Tilapiafilet*

Top Antwort Jirko  #v  Jetzt weiss ich was das ist. Danke  :m


----------



## wörni (27. März 2004)

*AW: Tilapiafilet*

Hallo Superingo

habe mich erst vor kurzem auch für den Fisch interessiert, da wir ihn, in dem Restaurant in dem ich arbeite, verkauft haben. Aber keiner eigentlich wußte welcher Fisch das nun genau ist.
Habe dann hier geguckt

http://www.deutsche-see.de/minilexikon/fischlexikon_detail.jsp?fischartID=9

und die Info meiner Chefin mitgebracht. Die hatte die Filets im Großmarkt gekauft, vor allem da sie recht günstig waren im Vergleich zu den anderen Fischen die wir sonst anbieten, wie Loup de mer und dergleichen.

Aber seit Sie weiß das dieser Fisch hauptsächlich aus Afrika kommt, kauft sie Tilapiafilets nicht mehr, mit der Begründung:
-Die Afrikaner bekommen für den Fang oder die Aufzucht der Fische sehr sehr wenig Geld, nur damit wir günstig Fisch essen können. 

Ist irgendwie auch nett gedacht von ihr,oder ?


----------



## Superingo (29. März 2004)

*AW: Tilapiafilet*

Naja Wörni, dass kann man zweideutig sehen. Die Afrikaner bekommen wenig Geld, aber wenn wir den Fisch nicht abnehmen haben sie gar nichts. Solange es nicht überhand nimmt mit dem Export des Fisches, denk ich ist es OK. Dein Link ist nicht schlecht. Gute Rezepte dabei.


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2004)

*AW: Tilapiafilet*

Hi wörni #h

so ähnlich ging´s mir auch vor ca. 3 Wochen...da gab´s den bei uns in der Kantine und ich konnte den "Nichtanglern" einfach nicht sagen, was ein Tilapiafilet ist  :c

Aber dank Jirko wissen wir es jetzt ja !!! :m #6

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## chippog (5. April 2004)

*AW: Tilapiafilet*

sauber! jirko und auch wörni!!!  fein gemacht!!!


----------

